# school



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I go back September 7th. Solid month left


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

september! jeez we go back august 23


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

september! jeez we go back august 23


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> I go back September 7th. Solid month left


same here countryboy:shade:


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

last year i went back july 23 thank god we dont this year


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

august 12 it suks!!!!! but we got out of skool 16th of may!!!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

tannercollins10 said:


> august 12 it suks!!!!! but we got out of skool 16th of may!!!


same here


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

go back august 25th....not looking forward to it at all


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

September 7th here


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a couple of weeks until I start homeschooling for the year.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

its august 19th for me


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

do online school cause of tournaments, dont get a brake it sucks :sad:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

August 19th here.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

August 19th here.:angry:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i went back the 3rd of august


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

september 6th or 7th


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

11th of august.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

august 12th sucks seems like summer flew by


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

I went back friday and we got out for summer on May 16th


----------



## war archer (Jun 24, 2010)

i go back on the 18th of august but im getin out the end of may.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I actually dont know.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> i actually dont know.


wow lol!!!!!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

im startin my college courses in january


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Already back and get out in july. School here in mexico sucks. At least I have hopes to go hunting this winter


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I started this Monday.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

war archer said:


> i go back on the 18th of august but im getin out the end of may.


Same.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> wow lol!!!!!


okay i checked, Aug 30th


----------

